# No I didn't !!!



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Guys, some of you may have seen the January edition of Redline (issue 150) where they have carried out a "head to head" with old and new. They invited me and “Scarlet” along on a cold November day and a highly modified 
R32 from JDM garage. 

We (I) were told that it was going to be a Like for like, in other words A STANDARD OR LIGHTLY MODIFIED COMPARASON TEST. You may note that the R32 was at 569bhp!!!

Just would like to put a few of their mistakes correct 

1)	*I DID NOT USE LAUNCH CONTROL* Because of the time taken for the photo shoot and the number other cars that were there *I ONLY GOT ONE RUN*. The JDM car had 3 tries to get the time. Not sour grapes, just fact! I wanted to carry out another run using LC as I have never used it but Redline said the light had beaten us (I do have headlights!!!) Oh and Scarlet was in fully Automatic COMFORT MODE!!!


2)	My rear discs are 400mm as the Alcon upgrade is 400mm all round.


It was a good day but a lot of standing around whilst they did the photo shoot.

Mental note, don’t do a “stand around” at Santa Pod on a cold November day for pictures of your car again!! LOL

She will be back out on Track soon and looking at some European trips in 2010.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes you did:thumbsup:

Could some scan this and post it up, so we can all have a look please:sadwavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No I didn't !!

Were you in the car ?? 

Just go buy the mag and read it


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> No I didn't !!
> 
> Were you in the car ??
> 
> Just go buy the mag and read it




Lol.
Cant be bothered to read about something you didnt do!
Any pics from the day?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

TREG said:


> Lol.
> Cant be bothered to read about something you didnt do!
> Any pics from the day?


any pics of you launching it?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> any pics of you launching it?




He did do that didnt he?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

<pantomime> Oh yes you did! </pantomime> 

I've done numerous launches both using LC and not and manual and auto and some of the fastest have been just mashing it in auto.

Also I suspect Comfort may well be the best suspension mode as it allows the maximum weight transfer rearwards upon launch.
Not 100% sure for a GT-R though, because if you ovethink it, you might be better off getting maximum initial wheelspin to get it to transfer torque forwards...


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Even without wheelspin, attesa send torque to fronts to get the GTR movin. Check it on your MFD


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

zeyd said:


> Even without wheelspin, attesa send torque to fronts to get the GTR movin. Check it on your MFD


Yes, but it must transfer a lot more if there actually is wheelspin. 

Anyway, my point is with our lower launch control, there isn't much difference, but I don't know if Steve's cheapo grey import has the older 4,500rpm LC which would probably be a bit quicker at the expense of increasing the chance of breaking something!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

0-60 for a stock (ish) car , out of the box !! I aint complaining as it can only get better if I use the LC !!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> 0-60 for a stock (ish) car , out of the box !! I aint complaining as it can only get better if I use the LC !!


Does your car have the earlier 4.5k LC or the later rather wimpish 3k one?
And your car isn't stock as you've often boasted about your Ecutek remap and Y-pipe!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

So if the info from the other thread is correct this is a modified car doing a 0-100 in 9Secs ? surely something is not right there.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Knew this would happen-thats why I wanted everyone to see the full story and then decide.

Is your car FULLY stock Steve?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope and niether is yours but if you go % for % yours was 280bhp STOCK and mine was478bhp STOCK - yours is now 569 Double bhp and mine as David knows is 550bhp, with a Miltek Y pipe and an Ekutec remap. (not boasting - Just fact)

Now as you can understand going back to STOCK or lightly modified I think and hope you all can see where I am coming from on this. ALSO AS STATED I DID NOT USE LC !!! 

If your R32 was 70bhp (the mod I have) more than Stock it would be 450bhp. 
AND LETS NOT START ON THE WIEGHT ISSUE !!!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The time was slow particularly for a drag strip and with cold air.
Mine did 0-60mph in 3.2s and 100mph in 7.6s Stage 1 Cobb, 547hp, also with no LC, just flooring it in Auto.

Stock R35s have been timed at 8.4s to 100mph.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

we weren't on the drag strip !!!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

This is so funny, "Power of the Press" you've no chance of putting the record straight Steve...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve said:


> we weren't on the drag strip !!!!


you shouldn't have launched it then

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> you shouldn't have launched it then
> 
> mook




Yes that would of been far less trouble


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Maybe Ive got this wrong but what would have been the point of comparing a lightly modded 32GTr with even a std R35.

In fact the comparison seems very fair to me bearing mind the 35s superior gearchange


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I have said my bit so that you guys can UNDERSTAND how the "press" can get the FACTS incorrect in the mahem of the day!!

Just to repeat and make it quite clear I didn't use the launch control (we can do a data check if you still do not beleive me) and they got the Alcon brake disc size wrong as they are 400mm all round ! LOL

Anyway onwards with technology and progress R32, R33, R34, R35. paddle shift, 4 wheel drive, better drag Co than all the rest, and performance to beat most "super cars" out of the "box" at a much better price !!

Goodnight guys enough banter !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Just to repeat and make it quite clear I did use the launch control (we can do a data check if you still do not beleive me) and they got the Alcon brake disc size right as they are 400mm all round ! LOL
> 
> 
> Goodnight guys enough banter !





Good on you Steve mate-the cars fitted with it so use it:thumbsup:
Good to see some honest people are left


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL

Missed the n't off of Did !!!!
*
Didn't*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve,

I’m sorry to hear that you’re less than happy with the feature – the feedback from everyone else who attended has been extremely positive and the only negative comments have come from yourself.

The purpose of the feature was to compare 90s icons to the current crop of performance cars – a popular topic of discussion for many people. We aimed to pitch similar spec cars against one another. You told us your car was 600bhp - so we figured a 569bhp R32 would be in a similar ballpark given the weight difference. This is reinforced by the almost identical performance times; yours and the R32’s times were the closest of all cars of the day with 0.1 sec separating them to 100mph. We were excited to see the cars together and thought that anyone into GT-Rs would love to see the original compared with the latest version. 

However, the underlying point is that the day wasn’t about performance testing. It was about getting a group of tuning enthusiasts together to appreciate each other’s cars and create a great feature in the process. Shooting 14 cars on a November day when the light has gone by 4pm is not easy, but everyone managed to come away with some great shots of their car, had their car weighed and bagged some performance times. I don’t know about your day job, but that’s hardly a bad way to spend a day!

In terms of performance testing, the conditions were less than ideal, and as mentioned time was a very limiting factor. The R32 had two runs, both of which were fairly identical in time. As you mention, you planned to use launch control on the day and told us this – but with 14 separate car owners all feeding us separate bits of information, it certainly wasn’t intentional to mislead that you hadn’t used it on your run.

In regards to the brakes, the information was pulled from Alcon’s and Litchfield’s own websites where it states the rear discs are 385mm in diameter – if this information is again incorrect, then it certainly was not intentional.

Litchfield 

new products - specialist brake & clutch solutions

I appreciate the fact that you took part in the shoot and I’m sorry that you you don’t feel it was a positive experience. We are huge fans of the R32 and the R35 GT-R, and the spirit of the shoot was to celebrate both versions. The CD of images is in the post, as promised.

Best regards,

Davy
Editor, Redline


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The last post makes absolute sense - one era against another.It a good basis for an article and actually shows how good both cars are.

I dont understand the complaint .How does it matter if one specific 32 is faster than one specific 35 or vice versa. Or even whether the launch control was used or not. Maybe the 32 has the wrong tyres or the air conditioning on (lol)

Now if it was a new 35 against a new 911 that would be completly different ; then spec would be so relevant.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Question is Rich....

Did he use Launch control? 

Mook


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Steve,
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that you’re less than happy with the feature – the feedback from everyone else who attended has been extremely positive and the only negative comments have come from yourself.
> 
> ...


Davy, if you're ever in need of a, shall we say, more media savvy tuned R35 owner for a future article, drop me a line, I'd be happy to help (and my car is quicker)... 

David


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

600bhp ? oh dear....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mook Nope I didn’t. 

Hi Rich

Who said I was less than happy with the feature?? And why do you want to do your dirty washing in public? If you had called me we could have discussed, now I am afraid I will have to reply to your email here.

My comment/s aren’t negative, just stating FACT! ie I DID NOT USE LAUNCH CONTORL, THE ALCONS ARE 400MM ALL ROUND AND BEUT IS 720bhp at the flywheel and 600atw.

Here is the original correspondence from Tim 

Hi Steve

Good to talk to you today. Here is the information on the cover shoot as requested.

It is a 10 car photo shoot entitled ‘Old Vs New’. It’s not a thrash but too basically to show how the cars have changed and developed over the years.

We will be starting at 9am (with the cars cleaned and ready) there will be some cleaning gear but you are welcome to bring your own. There are running taps also for water.

We will start with the cover image which will be the 10 cars arranged accordingly. We will then shoot each car individually and performance tests them with our 
timing equipment. 0-60 etc

We will also take moving shots of the car and get your feedback on what you think of the R35 and the older models (as you’ve owned quite a few).

The shoot will last most of the day, depending on the light. You will also receive a set of professional pictures of the car on cd, and a magazine once it’s printed.

The issue will be on sale fro Dec 11th ready for Christmas.

We look forward to seeing you there Thursday.

It says nothing in there about “similar spec cars against one another”

I told you my R33 GTR was 600bhp atw and the R35 was 550bhp.

Yes, I agree about the positive points that you and so many other have raised about the 2 cars the R32 and the R35 being put together to compare size, weight, performance and as I have indicated in a couple of posts previous to this one that the way the “purpose of the feature” was sold to me was a couple of stock or as near stock as possible (as it’s nearly impossible to find an un modified R35 let alone an R32) to be compared for looks, performance, ownership experience etc etc. 

My underlying point was, as a respected Skyline / GTR owner who has had BEUT and modified her for over 12 years and now has a R35 and does Track days in both, is that some of your reporting was and is incorrect!!!

I even provided you with 2 pages of A4 with all the facts and figures and about my ownership and experience of the 2 cars side by side. You came back and informed me you only had space for 400 words! So again people have not got the full “picture”

Also, someone cannot count as the JDM R32 had 3 runs as the first 2 he bogged before it went like a scolded cat and no TREG I am not getting at you here, just fact. Yes, there were others there and I understand about time a pressure (my job) and some of them had 2 or more runs, so let’s at least be honest about the facts here!

You do know about my day job as it’s in your article! However, I never indicated that it wasn’t a bad way to spend a day. 

Yes, I agree about the performance testing, the conditions were less than ideal, but you did fail to mention that we were using the top part of the Santa Pod drag strip where the cars which run up it the correct way dump a load of cr*p and the surface is worse that some airstrip runways which I have seen and refused to do a track days on in the past.

I took part in this in good faith and did enjoy the day, but to have people, my people, on this Forum misinterpreted what actually took place is less than satisfactory. 

For the last time I DID NOT USE LAUNCH CONTROL AND ONL HAD ONE RUN!! The rest of the articles are great. Keep up the good work & I look forward to receiving the CD


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David 

get off !!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So just for the record, how many runs did you do and did you use LC? 
















 Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I know and the record is now broken so I am using CD's LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

so 560hp r32 as quik as mildly moded r35? track runs?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

classic thread....must bookmark:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve, have you seen this months copy of Redline magazine?

there's a comparison test in there between a 35 and midly tuned R32 and that owner DID use Launch control... and still got beaten.

Count yourself lucky 

mook


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL

Good to see there are still senseless of humour out there!!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Steve, have you seen this months copy of Redline magazine?
> 
> there's a comparison test in there between a 35 and midly tuned R32 and that owner DID use Launch control... and still got beaten.
> 
> ...




Scan it and post it up mate-Steve said he wants to see it.


----------



## Sleekergt4 (Apr 26, 2009)

Honestly? The guy has his car featured and it's cause to make him feel bad about it? I remember when I got my GT-Four featured my friends and fellow owners couldn't have been happier, there are so few decent modified cars about we should always encourage the ownership and flaunting of them, they are afterall dream cars for alot of people we should drive them with pride :-D

D.

R33 Z-tune 
ST205 Varis


----------



## Sleekergt4 (Apr 26, 2009)

P.s. for the record, your car got featured, so what if they messed up a few facts they did on mine aswell, in the end it's your car in the mag


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Quite, Jap Performance said my R34 had a V6 in it, I don't remember starting a thread about it.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Quite, Jap Performance said my R34 had a V6 in it, I don't remember starting a thread about it.


YOU LIAR!

Surely your selective memory has removed all trace of the "I've not droppped a V6 into My Skyline" thread debacle that you started.

You got torn to shreds IIRC becasue you never posted pics to prove otherwise.

No wonder you asked me to delete all trace of the threads.

pot kettle eh



mook


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Sleekergt4 said:


> Honestly? The guy has his car featured and it's cause to make him feel bad about it? I remember when I got my GT-Four featured my friends and fellow owners couldn't have been happier, there are so few decent modified cars about we should always encourage the ownership and flaunting of them, they are afterall dream cars for alot of people we should drive them with pride :-D
> 
> D.
> 
> ...


mayb he a bit sore bout losing to a grandad ole car...by 0.1 sec mind lol

steve just pulling ur leg bud :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mook said:


> YOU LIAR!
> 
> Surely your selective memory has removed all trace of the "I've not droppped a V6 into My Skyline" thread debacle that you started.
> 
> ...



Aargh! Owned.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cheers Mook, I seem to remember that too LOL

C'mon guys a mag like Redline who had a 2 pages of A4 all about BOTH of my cars as they told me they wanted "the ownership experience" f*cked up (slightly) Hence why I started the thread "No, I didn't" 

Remember freedom of speech, yes, we did have it in the country and on the Forum once!!! I just wanted my fellow GTR owners (David Yu espec) to know that LC wasn't used and hence a 0-60 time of 4.0 dead, which is the same as the Autocar test !!

Anyway, all of those of you who have contributed to this thread, it must have stirred something in you which is what a FORUM is all about!!

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Cheers Mook, I seem to remember that too LOL
> 
> C'mon guys a mag like Redline who had a 2 pages of A4 all about BOTH of my cars as they told me they wanted "the ownership experience" f*cked up (QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> YOU LIAR!
> 
> Surely your selective memory has removed all trace of the "I've not droppped a V6 into My Skyline" thread debacle that you started.
> 
> ...




:clap:

These fellas get into mag and they think they own the place:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah we do LOL !!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, I do hope you realise Mook was joking with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Whats the expression "don't b*llsh*t a b*llsh*ter. LOL


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL priceless.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Hmmn, I do hope you realise Mook was joking with me.:thumbsup:


WHEN WILL THE LIES END TONI??!?!?!

WHEN!!!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Right that's it, you're officially for a slap, LOL.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i found the thread!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/19748-i-didnt.html#post172031


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

it doesnt say if you (tonigmr2) launched your car against RK"s 32,, !!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> i found the thread!
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/19748-i-didnt.html#post172031




Good find


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mook

You absolute bastard, LOL. Infraction me away.

Funny that post is 2004 when the Jap Performance article was a month ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bugger, figured it must have been in your 33.

lol


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

just read this whole thread and it had me crying with laughter lol


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*steve*

STEVE HAHAAAAA WHAT A SORE LOSER!!!
i own that r32 now i would love to come to a few track days, you cant take it can you, who goes to an event knowing there trying to get the best times 0-60 and 100 and puts it in COMFORT mode?? thats just something for you to fall back on.. like ooo my clutch was slipping or there was diesel on the track.
pathetic

there is a clip of my r32 on you tube 12 secs, have a look for your self to see how much time could of been made with the correct launch!
as it wasnt pauls (jdm) garages car! (driving)
YouTube - Redline Mag Skyline Launch Santa Pod


oOO and steve nice t-shirt lol:chairshot

and rich from redline let me know if you have any events coming up as ive been doing bits to the OLD R32




And where steve stated
"You told us your car was 600bhp - so we figured a 569bhp R32 would be in a similar ballpark"
i bet you lied about the power of yours so it wont look so bad if you do lose,
i love all skylines and yours but you are an odd man
and the r32 had 5 gears last time i drove it? lol

rich can i get a copy of the cd please:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Jatee

Hmmmm, sore loser ??? Tell me what was losing?? 0-06 times the same 0-100 err 0.1 of a sec difference!! Weight difference significant LOL so what the **** are you on about???

Yep, track days are better and much more fun than 10,9,8 secs of “drag” run.

I will be at Castle Combe in Feb, Silverstone in March, Bedford Autodrome in April, so hope to see you there (if you can stand to lose !!!LOL)

MY CAR HAS NEVER BEEN LAUNCHED!!! YOU CAN SEE THE DATA SHEET FROM LITCHFIELDS IF YOU WANT!!! 

AND AS FOR SOME HAVING 3 ATTEMPTS TO GET A “DECENT” TIME AND I JUST PULLED UP TO THE LINE, POPED IN AUTO MODE AND PRESSED THE RIGHT PEDAL, THINK THAT SAYS IT ALL!!! 

Yes I have done 3 consistent runs of 12 sec as well so your point is???????

Glad you like the shirt so much you could have one too from the GTROC shop!!

Why should I lie about the power of my car ??? Again I have the data sheet from Iain.
If you are really desperate to see it I will show you it when you come to a track day. Mind you I might bring the R33 and then we’ll see!!! 

Nope, don’t think I am odd, just like to be factual and HONEST as you still have not admitted having 3 runs and the first 2 you (or Paul) bogged it!!

Don’t understand your comment about the R32 having 5 gears?? Guess that is you just being odd?? LOL


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Lol I think everyone understands your point Steve:thumbsup:

Next time dont tell anyone your using the launch control tho


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

steve steve steve,

i love you! 

thats all you are the MAN 

the gears, in redline it said i had a 6 speed gearbox that was all.

i still have 5 i think lol 

please let me know when there are certain track days as im not a forum warrior like you and havent been to many car track days only bikes!

OOOOoooo and steve i hear you nearly crashed your car that day, and redline were going to close it down because of that..lol
like i said i wasnt there that day so it was paul who was driving


cheers easy :chairshot


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

jaytee said:


> OOOOoooo and steve i hear you nearly crashed your car that day, and redline were going to close it down because of that..lol


Now this we want to hear about! Go on Steve, spill the beans about how you could have nearly crashed while driving in a straight line at Santa Pod but not on the strip! :chuckle:

This is indeed, the thread that keeps on giving...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OMG Jaytee, you have now gone and done it and broken that unwritten code of conduct !!!! 

I can’t say anything as I am sworn to secrecy!!! (By Redline) Oh and as for "nearly crashed”??? Just a bit (lot) of experience and car control!! Again I have a video and you are more than welcome to see as an experienced track day warrior getting out of trouble on oil & water as he hits the end of the drag strip at 126mph !!!! and as you said, I thought we would be going the correct way up the drag strip LOL

The first Track day is on Castle Combes web site on Sat the 13th Feb, but I will be in BEUT (if I can get this ****ing Toyo T1R 275 x 30 x 19 tyre sorted)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

> OOOOoooo and steve i hear you nearly crashed your car that day, and redline were going to close it down because of that..lol


thats the risk you take when you use Launch control and don't know what your doing


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Dont you just love this thread


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh Yeah, Lunch control!! 

Take some Bread, take some butter, spread butter liberally on bread, put something between the bread (suggest sarcasm) and eat!! LOL

RSV It can only get better with those wooses drinking the Christmas Sherry


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> thats the risk you take when you use Launch control and don't know what your doing




Yes its suited more to the experienced track day user really:thumbsup:


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks mookistar

steve that is a big ass tyre will you be having an arm rest in the r33 to match your COMFORT MODE DRIVING button in the R35 hehe

THE r32 is going for another map and new injectors after xmas now its all bedded in, running alittle lean i think on 555 injectors

steve if you get the cd can you copy one off for me???? ha i doubt it but its worth a go


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> *I DID NOT USE LAUNCH CONTROL*!





Steve said:


> No I didn't !!





Steve said:


> it can only get better if I use the LC !!





Steve said:


> ALSO AS STATED I DID NOT USE LC !!!





Steve said:


> Just to repeat and make it quite clear I didn't use the launch control (we can do a data check if you still do not beleive me





Steve said:


> Missed the n't off of Did !!!! *Didn't*





Steve said:


> Mook Nope I didn’t.





Steve said:


> For the last time I DID NOT USE LAUNCH CONTROL AND ONL HAD ONE RUN!!





Steve said:


> I just wanted my fellow GTR owners (David Yu espec) to know that LC wasn't used and hence a 0-60 time of 4.0 dead, which is the same as the Autocar test !!





Steve said:


> MY CAR HAS NEVER BEEN LAUNCHED!!! YOU CAN SEE THE DATA SHEET FROM LITCHFIELDS IF YOU WANT!!!


All from this one thread! Me thinks you doth protest too much!




Steve said:


> AND AS FOR SOME HAVING 3 ATTEMPTS TO GET A “DECENT” TIME AND I JUST PULLED UP TO THE LINE, POPED IN AUTO MODE AND PRESSED THE RIGHT PEDAL, THINK THAT SAYS IT ALL!!!


All that says is that you didn't have a clutch to contend with.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> RSV It can only get better with those wooses drinking the Christmas Sherry


presumably you wont be going near the sherry over Christmas just like you didnt go near the launch control (all 10 times).


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As I pointed out on page 1, I did 0-60 in 3.2s and 0-100 in 7.6s on my car WITHOUT LAUNCH CONTROL back when it was running 547hp...


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Do we know if steve used launch control, only he hasn't said?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> Do we know if steve used launch control, only he hasn't said?




Yes he did mate, it says so in the magazine I bought


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

but he said he didnt (11)


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

yes but apparently there's a technique you can use where you step on both pedals and then release the brake.........did he try that on the test?


----------

